# first timer!



## twinkle (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi, new to this group,

was hoping to find results for recent ukbff finals in nottingham , can anybody help?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Over 100kg

1. Cecil Croasdale

2. Dave Titterton

3. *Stuart Core* Musclechat member

4. Darren Ball

5. Ally Aljaf

6. Danus Urhiezius

Up to 100kg

1. Haraldos Dambraugkas

2. Serwan Aljaf

3. *Lewis Breed* Musclechat member

4. Barny Duplessis

5. Patrick Warner

6. Norbert Lewandowski

Up to 90kg

1. Jon Griffiths

2. Tony Bailey

3. Ricardo Correia

4. Shaun Blackwood

5. Dean Lesiak

6. Mitchell Gosling

Up to 80kg

1. Chris Jones

2. Steve Knight

3. Mike Smith

4. Luke Bagster

5. Glen Casey

6. David Kitt

Under 70kg

1. Paul Ennis

2. Wayne Robinson

3. Kevin Taylor

4. Anthony Robinson

5. Juan Akiyama

Intermediate Over 90kg

1. Stanislaw Gomola

2. Kaaren Nazir

3. Craig Lee

4. Jamie Korjieh

5. Alexander Clarke

6. Craig McConnell

Intermediate Up to 90kg

1. Alex Bardachon

2. Rob Cannon

3. Aaron Hallett

4. Jay Thomas

5. Andrew Strazicker

6. Chris Smith

Intermediate Under 80kg

1. Kevin Pouras

2. Aarron Lambert

3. Randeep Lotay

4. Michal Kowalski

5. Tariq Almurati

6. Greg Workman

Masters Over 40

1. Steve Creighton

2. Wayne Clarke

3. Alfie Noda

4. Sam Cullingworth

5. Paul Hyre

6. Nick Hobson

Masters Over 50

1. Oscar Roberts

2. Vincent Wedderburn

3. Mark Deane

4. John Roberts

5. Robert Turner

6. Kevin Wilson

Wheelchair Men

1. Darran Winfield-Stanesby

Juniors

1. Nicolas Moore

2. Lewis Clarke

3. Robert Plant

4. Daniel Mehmood

5. Corey Barrett

6. Jamie Darling

Classic Under 175cm

1. William Monzeer

2. Kevin Gillespie

3. Terry Austin

4. Lee Frapple

5. John Robson

6. Jamie Stormont

Classic Over 175cm

1. Michael Hannam

2. Reza Panahi

3. Denis Doronin

4. Ken Mudola

5. Charlie Mardon

6. Jev Achmedov

Ladies Bodybuilding

1st Place - Rene Campbell

*2nd Place -Rosanna Harte - a future pro for sure*

3rd Place - Christalou Cornick

4th Place - Silvina Imbrogna

5th Place - Tamara Makar

6th Place - Josie Keck

Bodyfitness *(a badly judged class in my opinion)*

1st Place - Renatta Sulekaite

2nd Place - Karen Norris

3rd Place - Jenny Andrews

4th Place - Ruta Bunkute

5th Place - Brenda Collins

6th Place - Maria Scotland


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Nothing ever seems to change with the women's classes Doug, I feel sorry for the girls that take part in these shows, be it figure, fitness, toned, toned figure. It's always the same a lack of consistency, between show and between classes. There always seems to be an element of controversy about these classes.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

No scott galton?


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> No scott galton?


Not to rip on Scott, he seems a nice enough guy. After his showing at the BNBF Brits though I wouldn't have expected him to have competed at this one, or place.


----------

